# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Hibernate / JPA] Erreur "Unknown mappedBy in .. referenced property unknown: .."

## yo_haha

Bonjour,

J'utilise JPA/Hibernate.
J'ai une classe en relation "un  un" vers une autre classe : Localisation <-> RessourceMaterielle. J'utilise les annotation pour faire la persistance. 
RessourceMaterielle est abstraite. De cette classe hritent des classes telles que : Vehicule, ...
Dans la base de donnes la classe RessourceMaterielle n'est pas reprsente par une table. Ce sont ses classes filles qui sont reprsentes.
Classe RessourceMaterielle :


```

```

Classe Vehicule :


```

```

Classe Localisation :


```

```

En excutant un test fait l'insertion d'un vhicule (qui hrite de RessourceMaterielle et donc est li  un attribut localisation) dans la base de donnes, j'ai l'exception suivante. Est-ce que cette erreur est lie au fait que Vehicule n'est pas mapp, lui mme, vers localisation directement ?


```

```

----------


## slim

Salut,

Dans tes entits, tu as des caractres bizarres... (" ` "). Essaies de les supprimer, testes et dis nous si a fonctionne.

----------


## chtig

Effectivement, les back quotes sont certainement inutiles, mais je doute qu'elles soient la cause du problme.
Dans la section "bizarre", c'est quoi ces utilisations de clone() ?

Je n'ai jamais implment d'hritage sans persister la classe parente, mais en regardant la javadoc de MappedSuperclass, on trouve



> A class designated with the MappedSuperclass annotation can be mapped in the same way as an entity except that the mappings will apply only to its subclasses since no table exists for the mapped superclass itself


Donc effectivement, RessourceMaterielle.localisation n'est pas un lment mapp. Seuls Vehicule.localisation l'est.
Du coup, je ne vois pas comment il est envisageable de faire un reverse mapping dans Localisation

----------

